# Fed Up With Sky TV



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Getting fed up with the cost as they recently wrote a letter adding another few quid to the package. 
As well as all the repeats and adverts I have canceled with them.

What are options and pros and cons with freeview and freesat.

Also is there a way of getting Sky Sports on freeview as the channels appear on the list but are encrypted.

Cheers All


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

you can use your sky+ box and current dish to watch freesat, but wont be able to pause record etc

you can also get a freesat card from them with a monthly fee to use those functions if you wish, and maybe can add sky sports through them on that?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Once you've had Sky for a few months, you get bored of constant repeats of programmes that are years old. 

How long can they keep showing Police stop for? 

Freeview has more channels than freesat. Freesat does allow you to pick up regional ITV and BBC channels which is handy when there is certain programmes on including some football games.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im more than happy with freeview

im more curious about BT sport, apparently im eligible to get it free for 12 months as i upgraded broadband, and can see BT Sport channel on freeview, so was wondering if i can get it on the freeview box?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Its my fault in all as we had the top package and never really watched the movies so so could have downgraded but you sort of forget.

Its was £65.75 per month so £780 per year - and they are putting it upto £813 per year.

Not gonna miss it really and the money saved pays the mortgage for 3 months !!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I've just moved over to virgin to be fair all of them are w*&^%"$ but the broadband the dogs danglie's


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

I got sky last month and just had a letter saying its going up


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

When I cancelled they offered my the package for half price for 6 months but I declined.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> im more than happy with freeview
> 
> im more curious about BT sport, apparently im eligible to get it free for 12 months as i upgraded broadband, and can see BT Sport channel on freeview, so was wondering if i can get it on the freeview box?


you will need the updated vision box, it's black, service starts on 01/08/13, I have the new box and now Just waiting for the 1st aug:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Joke half price applies only to the basic package they can stick it up their  these companies don't know how to look after loyal customers.they seem only wanting to attract new customers with decent offers at the expense of long term one's


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I had to call their retention team recently and they bettered my deal slightly and gave me a good offer to upgrade the downstairs box to the HD box from the ordinary Sky +. If you're not happy with it give them a call and they're retentions team may be able to do something about it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Get freeview


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> I had to call their retention team recently and they bettered my deal slightly and gave me a good offer to upgrade the downstairs box to the HD box from the ordinary Sky +. If you're not happy with it give them a call and they're retentions team may be able to do something about it.


Was on the phone to the retention team for half an hour and it was like getting blood out of a stone,in the end gave them a months notice.
Now compare broadband speed sky 5mbps virgin62.74 mbps :thumb:


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

suspal said:


> Joke half price applies only to the basic package they can stick it up their  these companies don't know how to look after loyal customers.they seem only wanting to attract new customers with decent offers at the expense of long term one's


Call them on a Wednesday or a Thursday. Then they still have there targets to hit for the week. They are officially the 2 best days to get free upgrades, I have hd for a pound a month and multi room for a pound a month instead of about 12 a month each. Also have half price movies and sports.
Just tell them, you can't justify the costs, they either upgrade you on the spot or call back next day with deals


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Find a friend with a spare SkyGo login and watch for free or at least a few beer tokens:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

spursfan said:


> you will need the updated vision box, it's black, service starts on 01/08/13, I have the new box and now Just waiting for the 1st aug:thumb:


Have to watch it online then



suspal said:


> Joke half price applies only to the basic package they can stick it up their  these companies don't know how to look after loyal customers.they seem only wanting to attract new customers with decent offers at the expense of long term one's


Isn't that true of all companies these days???


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Stufat said:


> Call them on a Wednesday or a Thursday. Then they still have there targets to hit for the week. They are officially the 2 best days to get free upgrades, I have hd for a pound a month and multi room for a pound a month instead of about 12 a month each. Also have half price movies and sports.
> Just tell them, you can't justify the costs, they either upgrade you on the spot or call back next day with deals


Tried all that as it were it was a thursday i even mentioned a neighbour who has 3 hd box's sky sports movies the lot for less than £60 Pm never mind signed up with virgin and had it installed friday happy days:thumb:


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

im thinking about moving to BT - off the back of this thread it seems i can reduce my sky bill of £48 and talk talk £20, to £29 all in with BT :thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I also recently got the bt vision in .. we are in the lowest package (tv only) and full wack unlimited internet (78mbps) as I live straight across from the echange and each month I think we pay 43 quid all in including the phone aswell .. the tv package we have is 7 quid which includes all your regular freeeview channels and then ontop of that you get channels like history discovery discovery wild and bbc 1, 2 and channel 4 hd and if you order sports before the 30th july u also get them in hd free for a year (sports are free to those with bt broadband)

Some of the show on discovery and history are epic ..ie.. fast n loud counts customs wicked tuna deadliest catch .. youd struggle to get cheaper elsewhere unless u just use a tv with freeview in it


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

how much is the extra 18 channels (discovery etc) onto your package. and is it possible to have 2 boxes?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

We've got Virgin


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Strongey said:


> how much is the extra 18 channels (discovery etc) onto your package. and is it possible to have 2 boxes?


The extra channels at the time i got them where 7 pound .. Im not sure about extra boxes and i no they havint got a multi room feature yet


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Phoned up sky redemption team today. Explained I was not happy with price rises, and the little in return and poor treatment as a loyal customer. 

The response I got was as followers

" At sky all our customers are important to us and their thoughts and opinions do count. I will look at your account and see what we can do for you. If we can't resolve the issue I will cancel your account for you."

How did I feel.. Well seems they get more out of new customers than they do us old loyal types. 

I got 10% discount plus £3.00 credit a month for 12 months..!!!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I now pay £30 per month instead of £37.50.... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Watched what was on sky this weekend, as we were considering getting it, after seeing the amount of repeats and other rubbish I think we'll be sticking with free view, we don't do sports anyway so that wouldn't have bothered us, and any films we want to watch can be got via the internet!!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I've been hounded every week for months since I cancelled , I say cancel and sit back and let the best deals roll in


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

I got Sky for the F1. There are a few new shows we watch that are on the Sky channels, though I think these are available with certain other providers too. I don't like paying for it, nor the price rises, but I love F1 and the BBC wimped out. 

Channels like Gold are designed for repeats; E4 on the other hand has very little new programming each week and is available on all platforms.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Just had my letter of intent to raise my subscription by £3.50, think I might have to cancel some of the package, I only watch Sky Atlantic and Sky Sports, the rest I can do without.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

im tempted to look into streaming tv via the internet


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I got Telewest Broadband back in 1999 which became virgin so I am a loyal customer. They have allways IMO been a pretty fair company/s though like all companies keep trickling up the price. As we were a long standing Telewest customer Virgin honoured their TV pack price which at point of them taking over was £4.50 per month for the starter package & by last year was still only around £6.50 with more than enough channels. Not interested in any of the sports etc channels anyway.
Last year we bought 3 new TV sets for the house all with Freeview & the big one is HD/3D/Smart/Freeview etc etc so I called them to get rid of the TV package. We had allready been on a special offer from back in 2009 with the rest as I often call & say it is too dear.
They rang me in Feb this year & I guess thaught well he's cancelled the TV so what next to say would I like their TV package & I said no there is nout wrong with Freeview, they then went on to say we can give you a new HD box with the same or even more channels than I had before for £2 per month. I accepted as it was such a low cost & gave us back the catch up but obviously for them tied me back in.
I have the TV, 2 phone lines, Talk Evenings & Weekends, Call Divert, Paper Bill Charge & their Broadband for around £43 per month plus any calls.

I may ditch one of the landlines next Feb.


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

id have virgin but not available here


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i was a massive SKY advocate years ago,but after being sky`less for a year,i can honestly say i dont miss it one bit.they may have hundreds of channels,but there are very few things of genuine interest or originality to watch.repeat after repeat and to make things worse they add +1 channels like there going out of fashion.if SKY wanted to do something decent then get rid of all the plus 1 hour channels and increase the quality of there broadcasts.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Was called today and offered 50% off for 12 months so i decided to accept.
I will just cancel again in 12 months.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

SKY said:


> Was called today and offered 50% off for 12 months so i decided to accept.
> I will just cancel again in 12 months.


I would have some of that, but knowing my luck I will have no chance


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Strongey said:


> id have virgin but not available here


Don't bother, nothing but repeats!!


----------

